# What kind of rash does this look like



## Viola P

Not looking for medical advice, just to know if anyone had seen this/knows what it is. It's my 2yr olds back. There are also some red spots on his legs and chest.



ETA: he has no signs of being sick, no runny nose, no fever (temp 37.3), nothing other than the rash


----------



## Viola P

I thought I'd update that the rash is way better - less red and less puffy. So happy.


----------



## emma goldman

my son had something like this. Wonder if it is mild rubella?


----------



## Viola P

Emma Goldman is the name of a famous anarcha feminist

I suspect it's a reaction to chlorine as he was in a public pool yesterday. It's mich better so I'm happy.


----------



## emma goldman

Oh that's a relief of sorts.

My username is a tribute to her!  So wonderful that you know of her.


----------



## Viola P

I suspected it might be a tribute but didn't want to offend just in case. Though I'd take it as a compliment. I majored in philosophy and especially enjoyed political philosophy. The thing I like about anarchism is that it's very honest. Once you accept that all power is corrupt it's difficult to rationalize anything other than anarchism.

The rash has gone down quite a bit and I'm going to wait to see of it goes down more. Chlorine can be really harsh on young skin.


----------



## LiLStar

Could it be hives? when my dd had hives, it looked like that. they would come and go and move around for a few days, not just stay in one place.


----------



## Viola P

Yeah I think it is gives. They have moved around a bit and went from being dots (like in the picture) to more connected welt type things. He's not sick at all, just the radh


----------



## apeydef

Did he have a fever like any days prior? it looks like roseola to me! It starts off as fever, fever breaks and then three days later they get that rash. Very common and nothing to worry about if that's it and the rash only lasts a day or two.


----------



## Viola P

No other symptoms at all. Took his temperature and all normal. I've decided it's hives, probably from chlorine. It's way better again so am not too concerned anymore.


----------

